# Frenchman's Cove - Sailing & Fishing Charters



## kenny1975 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone - the family and I are going to Frenchman's Cove for the 1st time this June.  We've already booked a trip with New Horizons II to take us around some of the BVI's but I was wondering if anyone else could recommend any sailing and fishing charters?  Also, is there just one ferry to take you and your car to St. John?  Is this a "must do"?

Thanks much!

Kenny


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 29, 2010)

New Horizon II is excellent - you chose well, you will have a great time.

Try the Fury right from Frenchman's Cove, it goes out to Buck Island where you can swim with the Sea Turtles - Captain Mike is a riot!

The Ferry to St. John:  well, the ferry or any other means, St. John is a must.  Trunk Bay has the underwater snorkeling trail, and the next beach over Cinammon Bay is not to be missed either.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 30, 2010)

Kenny, our salesman Peter Clark is a sailor and knows about everyone on the island.

Peter Clark
Marriott Vacation Club Sales Executive
peter.clark@vacationclub.com
340-715-5944 office
340-998-9431 cell


----------



## av8tor (Mar 30, 2010)

*Sailingvirginislands.com*

When we stayed at MFC last year, we sailed on the Treazzure (www.Sailingvirginisland.com).  We were so impressed and the kids had such a great time, we've booked another daysail with them to St John.  You can check them out here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ng_Charters-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html 

Enjoy!
Steve

P.S. We'll be at MFC Jun 3 - 11, 2010


----------



## Kazy (Mar 30, 2010)

Our family was there last spring and we went on a sailing excursion to St John with High Pockets.  Kathleen was an amazing hostess and provided a gourmet lunch as well.  Her web site is: http://sailhighpockets.com/.  We also took the ferry over to St John and spent the day at the various beaches.  You should not miss St John.  I think that it is the most beautiful tropical island that I have been to outside of the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## jweis (Mar 31, 2010)

*JollyMon*

I would recommend the Jolly Mon sailboat.  Gayle and her daughter Sarah only take a maximum of 6 passengers so it is never crowded and their rates are very reasonable.  Plus since there are so few passengers, there is room for everyone under the protection of the canopy's shade. Other boats, such as the Fury, take many more passengers.  Sarah and Gayle were great with our sons and very patient with teaching me how to snorkel.  svjollymon@hotmail.com is Gayle's email or you can go to their website:  www.jollymonstthomas.com/.  Sailing and snorkeling on the Jolly Mon was the best part of our trip.


----------



## djs113 (Mar 31, 2010)

Scubadu is a great Catamaran trip around St Johns

http://www.sailvi.com/index.htm


----------



## kenny1975 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone!  We will look into all of your suggestions!  We simply can't wait for the end of June to get here!!!


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Apr 20, 2010)

*St. John is a "must"*

At least in my book --- honestly, were there a Marriott timeshare opportunity in St. John, I would scoop it up immediately.  St. John is dramatically nicer than St. Thomas (which we do like)...largely because it is 95% unspoiled national park land...the beaches are far less crowded, and more beautiful (check out Trunk Bay, for example).  It's much less developed (which I see as a good thing), but it has enough casual and nice restaurants and bars in its very small downtown to keep you happy.  And the snorkeling is phenomenal.  ENJOY!  I am jealous....we are probably going to try to exchange our Aruba Surf Club for St. Thomas in 2011...in part just so we can go visit St. John! :0)


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 22, 2010)

Will my 9 year old daughter (decent swimmer) be able to enjoy (safely) the trip to BVI and the baths at Virgin Gorda?


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Will my 9 year old daughter (decent swimmer) be able to enjoy (safely) the trip to BVI and the baths at Virgin Gorda?



Absolutely!  I just took my 9 year old daughter and 13 year old son.  Had a blast!  The Baths are a huge adventure for kids that age.  No worries.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 22, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Absolutely!  I just took my 9 year old daughter and 13 year old son.  Had a blast!  The Baths are a huge adventure for kids that age.  No worries.



Thank you very much. Your are the expert on USVI!

Another question: Which building and floor should I request for a 3 bedroom, 3 Bath reservation for May 16th?


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Kazy said:


> Our family was there last spring and we went on a sailing excursion to St John with High Pockets.  Kathleen was an amazing hostess and provided a gourmet lunch as well.  Her web site is: http://sailhighpockets.com/.  We also took the ferry over to St John and spent the day at the various beaches.  You should not miss St John.  I think that it is the most beautiful tropical island that I have been to outside of the Hawaiian Islands.



Hi
Will be at FM cove soon, what was prices/person for High Pockets?  Also when you took ferry to St John how did you get to the beaches? we prefer not to rent a car


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Thank you very much. Your are the expert on USVI!
> 
> Another question: Which building and floor should I request for a 3 bedroom, 3 Bath reservation for May 16th?



For a 3bdrm it doesn't make much of a difference. All 3bdrm's at STT are on the top floor of each bldg. They all have great views. Bldg 1,2 & 3 will have two elevator rides to th beach/pool area. Bldg 5 will have three rides. From the pool to the top floor of bldg 5, the longest distance, is 2-4 minutes, the longest it's ever taken me was about 6 minutes. Considering you'll have an unobstructed view of CA and the entire harbor it's not a bad tradeoff.


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 22, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> For a 3bdrm it doesn't make much of a difference. All 3bdrm's at STT are on the top floor of each bldg. They all have great views. Bldg 1,2 & 3 will have two elevator rides to th beach/pool area. Bldg 5 will have three rides. From the pool to the top floor of bldg 5, the longest distance, is 2-4 minutes, the longest it's ever taken me was about 6 minutes. Considering you'll have an unobstructed view of CA and the entire harbor it's not a bad tradeoff.



Agreed!  It's hard to loose when picking a room at MFC, the views are amazing no matter where you are.  Really just a choice of how close to the pool you want to be.


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. Good topic. I am going there on Saturday, and have not planned anything except my rental car. Can't wait for my vacation!


----------



## Kazy (Apr 22, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> Hi
> Will be at FM cove soon, what was prices/person for High Pockets?  Also when you took ferry to St John how did you get to the beaches? we prefer not to rent a car



There were 6 of us so we rented a van in STT for the whole week.  We took the van on the ferry to STJ.  I read a lot of postings about problems driving in STJ due to the terrain but we had no difficulty.  It may be that we are from Pittsburgh and used to driving on hills.  LOL!

None of us remember the cost of High Pockets (maybe $100+per person) but I know that it was comparable to all of the other sailing excursions that we considered.  It is not inexpensive but definitely worth the splurge.  It was an amazing day and Kathleen is a super hostess.  It was wonderful as we had the boat to ourselves because there were 6 of us and Kathleen was agreeable to whatever we wanted to do.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 22, 2010)

Kazy said:


> ...and Kathleen was agreeable to whatever we wanted to do.



That sounds like lot of fun!:ignore:


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Kazy said:


> There were 6 of us so we rented a van in STT for the whole week.  We took the van on the ferry to STJ.  I read a lot of postings about problems driving in STJ due to the terrain but we had no difficulty.  It may be that we are from Pittsburgh and used to driving on hills.  LOL!
> 
> None of us remember the cost of High Pockets (maybe $100+per person) but I know that it was comparable to all of the other sailing excursions that we considered.  It is not inexpensive but definitely worth the splurge.  It was an amazing day and Kathleen is a super hostess.  It was wonderful as we had the boat to ourselves because there were 6 of us and Kathleen was agreeable to whatever we wanted to do.



Thanks!
anyone else ever go to St John without a car?? just on the ferry


----------



## Loriannf (Apr 23, 2010)

*Easy to see St John without a car*

Just make sure you know the ferry schedule.  The "people" ferry will drop you off right in "downtown" Cruz Bay.  There are skads of taxis waiting to pick people up from the ferry.  I would strongly suggest checking the cruise ship schedule before deciding on which St John beach to visit.  The majority of the taxis will only go to the 3 most popular North Shore beaches:  Hawksnest, Trunk, and Cinnamon.  If there are alot of cruise ships in St Thomas, AVOID TRUNK at all costs, and head over to Cinnamon Bay.  It's a larger beach, but sometimes has some surf.  It also has amenities such as a small grocery store and restaurant, as well as showers to rinse off.

We're leaving tomorrow for one of our weeks at the Westin St John.  Have fun visiting.

Lori


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Loriannf said:


> Just make sure you know the ferry schedule.  The "people" ferry will drop you off right in "downtown" Cruz Bay.  There are skads of taxis waiting to pick people up from the ferry.  I would strongly suggest checking the cruise ship schedule before deciding on which St John beach to visit.  The majority of the taxis will only go to the 3 most popular North Shore beaches:  Hawksnest, Trunk, and Cinnamon.  If there are alot of cruise ships in St Thomas, AVOID TRUNK at all costs, and head over to Cinnamon Bay.  It's a larger beach, but sometimes has some surf.  It also has amenities such as a small grocery store and restaurant, as well as showers to rinse off.
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow for one of our weeks at the Westin St John.  Have fun visiting.
> 
> Lori



Thanks!  hope someday to trade our westin Maui for St John  Enjoy!!


----------



## jme (Apr 23, 2010)

*sea ray excursion*

we booked a one-day excursion thru the concierge at frenchman's reef hotel. it was a private 50-foot sea ray (motorboat) leaving from st. thomas (only the four of us), and it was absolutely awesome.  looked like a boat from james bond movies. had a captain and a mate (Beth) who took us anywhere in virgin isles we wanted to go. lasted from 7:30 am til dark, and we went to several islands, Am & British, including Virgin Gorda, Tortola, St. John, Norman (where caves go into side of cliffs, of Treasure Island fame, and where shipwreck is nearby for snorkeling---was amazing snorkeling there outside caves----google it "Norman Island"), and other islands .....visited the Baths which were fantastic, and several other "special coves" where they said we had to see. they were right. 

 we had two great meals on board, and they had all snorkeling gear, etc, etc. it was truly a luxurious high-tech boat, and was perhaps one of the best days i've ever spent, and family says same. kids have never forgotten it. was expensive, but we would do it again. we did eliminate the "booze" portion, as we don't drink on boat excursions, so that knocked off a large portion of rate.  just inquire about sea ray excursion...hopefully it's still around. you'll never forget it.  jme


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

*Westin St. John*

What's the story with the Westin St. John...I thought it was fractional ownership, like you had to buy 4 weeks in a chunk, or something.  Is there a resale market on those?  What's the price range?  We LOVE St. John.

Also, let me put in my vote for CINNAMON BAY...better chance of lower crowds, in my experience, phenomenal beach, and you can even swim (if you're a decent swimmer) over to a little island about 75-100 yards out from the beach...


----------



## dundeeyank (Apr 23, 2010)

*Treazzure*

We sailed twice last month on Treazzure.  A day trip to BVI and an after wedding day sail to St John.  Both were outstanding. Danielle and Joe do it right.  Joe knows the waters so well he was able to find a smooth bay for snorkeling even when the winds were from the west.  Danielle provided refreshments and even a wedding cake.  It is amazing what she can do in the galley and on deck.   We will be sailing again next March with them..  
Gregg



av8tor said:


> When we stayed at MFC last year, we sailed on the Treazzure (www.Sailingvirginisland.com).  We were so impressed and the kids had such a great time, we've booked another daysail with them to St John.  You can check them out here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ng_Charters-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html
> 
> Enjoy!
> Steve
> ...


----------

